# Ordering AI and PCT



## CJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys, is it as 'hit or miss' to order AI/PCT from a dot com? I saw a post in another thread with a recommendation, but I wanted to know if it was just an exception.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 5, 2014)

There's a few online pharmacies that carry pharm grade AI's and PCT stuff.  I've had good luck with alldaychemist.com but regardless of where you get it, I recommend trying to find pharm tablets over RC liquids.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 5, 2014)

RC chems seem like some random chemical cocktail, even if it was dosed right, who knows what other carcinogen you're ingesting. Stick with tabs.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I would just rather have the best chance of getting good AI/PCT. That would BLOW finding out the hard way that you didn't.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2014)

How do you really know for sure if you end up getting good stuff or not? I'm scared shitless of getting junk, and getting gyno or losing gains due to bad pct.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2014)

I know blood work will tell you definitively, but by then, isn't it too late?


----------



## will (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome to the game haha. Risk vs reward. ADC and u should be fine


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 6, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> How do you really know for sure if you end up getting good stuff or not? I'm scared shitless of getting junk, and getting gyno or losing gains due to bad pct.



You worry too much


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

Back in the day I used to buy from medsmex.com It took a month to arrive, but never had a problem. I'm gonna stick with Rumpy's recommendation with alldaychemist.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 7, 2014)

I just used ADC a few days ago. They even called to confirm that the charge went through and gave me shipping details. If everything arrives smoothly I will be using them from now on.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you ADC users go the prepaid card route?


----------



## shenky (Mar 7, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Thanks guys, I would just rather have the best chance of getting good AI/PCT. That would BLOW finding out the hard way that you didn't.



I'm paranoid about this as well. I have my cycle all ready to start, but I haven't because I'm waiting on a back up AI in case my RC AI does not work. Then again, I already have gyno, so if I was to get more gyno, I'd have boobs, so ..


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 7, 2014)

I love Boobs.....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Blues4ever88 (Mar 9, 2014)

Rumpy do you have a recommendation for pct on the alldaychemist website??


----------



## staxs (Mar 24, 2014)

JOMO said:


> I just used ADC a few days ago. They even called to confirm that the charge went through and gave me shipping details. If everything arrives smoothly I will be using them from now on.



Did you use a prepaid card ? how long did shipment take and were there any issues?


----------



## JOMO (Mar 24, 2014)

staxs said:


> Did you use a prepaid card ? how long did shipment take and were there any issues?



I didn't use a prepaid. I used an account I have that doesn't have a lot of cash in it. But it hasn't been messed with since the transaction.
Shipping took 10 total days to be received after shipment. That's including weekends. They called to confirm payment the next day, then it was processed and shipped two days later. No issues, quality pharm grade and a great price.


----------



## FlurDizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

I use safe meds 4 all dot com.

They have Adex,Ndex,hcg, b12 all in different sizes, brands, and nation sources. So far I have used their Ndex, and hcg and it is gtg. They take visa, and "echeck" and "epayworks" with a direct bank account transfer. Their shipping is quite quick as well, and customs wasn't a problem. I shipped it to Arizona.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 25, 2014)

You know it actually behooves a person to do a little shopping around.. There are price differences between companies.


----------

